# Here a pic of my Whizzer project



## Dpigg (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 8, 2020)

at first glance I thought it was a sportsman but see it an ambassador and a beautiful one at that..  I have most parts to build one just need a frame ...thanks for posting and enjoy


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 8, 2020)

Here pics when I got it


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2020)

Great project!


----------



## Whizzerick (Feb 8, 2020)

Holy Grail


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 8, 2020)

the original selling price was $249.50


----------



## oquinn (Feb 8, 2020)

Dpigg said:


> View attachment 1136787
> 
> View attachment 1136788



Bad Ass


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 8, 2020)

What really cool is that I helped a friend clean out his garage and he gave me the Whizzer.


----------



## JLF (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful resto!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 9, 2020)

Great work on that cycle! The black finish is awesome, a showpiece for sure.


----------

